# Gentoo e smartphone/tablet problemi

## Marco Cipro

Ciao a tutti sono nuovo del forum ma non di Gentoo che già conosco e utilizzo da un 6/7 anni.

Al momento sto impazzendo da qualche giorno per alcuni comportamenti bizzarri che mi danno i dispositivi in oggetto e nello specifico:

iPhone 4S e iPhone 5

iPad

Samsung Galaxy S2 e S3

Galaxy Tab

Update: Installando libmpt tutto quanto riguarda i Galaxy è andato apposto e vengono tutti visti, compresa la tab, da tutto e anche da Rhytmbox

Descrizione dei problemi

iPhone 4S e iPhone 5 interagiscono correttamente con Shotwell (importazione delle immagini) ma:

* Nautilus nella sezione dispositivi li vede per un secondo (appare un secondo l'icona poi scompare) ma non li monta in nessun modo

* Quando collego l'usb non appare la schermata, in basso nel desktop al centro, che mi informa che ho montato dei dispositivi e mi da la possibilità di aprirli o smontarli

* Rhytmbox non li rileva in nessun modo

iPad 

* Tutti i problemi esposti sopra per gli iPhone

* Non viene visto da Shotwell

I Galaxy S2, S3 e la Galaxy Tab vengono correttamente visti da nautilus, shotwell li gestisce, appare la schermata in basso al centro dove si possono smontare o aprire i dispositivi.

* Rhytmbox non li vede in nessun modo - Risolto installando libmpt 

Informazioni aggiuntive 

Avviando shotwell, nautilus e rhytmbox da console ottengo i seguenti errori:

Nautilus iPhone 4S e iPad

* (nautilus:7533): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: Owner of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.AfcVolumeMonitor disconnected from the bus; removing drives/volumes/mounts

Nautilus Galaxy S3,S3 e Galaxy Tab

* Nessun errore

Shotwell iPhone 4S e iPad

* (shotwell:7553): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: Owner of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.AfcVolumeMonitor disconnected from the bus; removing drives/volumes/mounts

Shotwell Galaxy S2,S3 e Galaxy Tab

* Nessun errore

Rhytmbox iPhone 4S e iPad

* (rhythmbox:7575): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: Owner of volume monitor org.gtk.Private.AfcVolumeMonitor disconnected from the bus; removing drives/volumes/mounts

Rhytmbox Galaxy S2,S3 e Galaxy Tab

* Nessun errore

Descrizione del sistema

* Profilo: default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

* Kernel: gentoo-sources-3.9.8

* Altri kernel provati: kernel-vanilla-3.9.4

* DE: Gnome-Shell-3.6.2

* ACCEPT_KEYWORD: Entrambe in due installazioni diverse hanno dato i medesimi risultati

* Sistemi di compilazione del kernel: genkernel, genkernel-next, manuale con i medesimi risultati

* Presenza di "accessori" nel kernel: uvesafb, splash screen con tema livedvd-13.0, risoluzione 1280x1024 con profondità di colore 24bit

* Creazione delle ram disk: mediante genkernel e manuale con i medesimi risultati

Osservazioni

* Due hd usb vengono correttamente gestiti e montati data la presenza del modulo usb-storage

* PhotoCamara Sony usb gestita completamente in modo corretto e funzionante

* Web Cam gestita in modo corretto e funzionante

* Scheda Wifi usb gestita in modo corretto e perfettamente funzionante

* Kit Logitech (Mouse/Tastiera) usb correttamente funzionanti

* Scheda Bluethoot usb gestita in modo corretto e funzionante

File di configurazione

* make.conf

```

# Definisco la flag di compilazione

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

# Definisco la CXXFLAGS uguali alle flags

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# Definisco il livello di ottimizzazione (per un core2 il numero dei processori più 1)

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# Definisco il tipo di sistema in uso ovvero un amd64

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# Mi scosto dalla branca stabile

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# Definisco la directory in cui di default verranno depositati i file in fase di compilazione

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

# Definisco la posizione del portage

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

# Definisco dove verranno scaricati i file sorgenti

# DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfile"

# Definisco le opzioni di emerge

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --usepkg"

# Non installo i file elencati

# INSTALL_MASK="INSTALL.gz TODO.gz"

# Non pulisco la cache di compilazione

# AUTOCLEAN="yes"

# Definisco la locazione per i file temporanei in fase di compilazione

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

# Definisco un server dal quale prendere i pacchetti binary e installarli

# PORTGAE_BINHOST="ftp://prova"

# Le use flag

USE="X alsa apng aqua bindist bluetooth branding cairo cdr colord consolekit

     cups dbus dconf dvd eds exif fbcondecor gnome gnome-keyring

     gnome-online-accounts gnome-shell gstreamer gtk gudev hwdb introspection

     jpeg kdrive keymap ldap libnotify minimal mmx mp3 mpg123 nautilus

     networkmanager ogg opengl png policykit pulseaudio python spell sqlite

     sse sse2 symlink theora tiff truetype udev unicode upcall usb xcb xvid

     xvmc -kde -multilib -qt4 -vala -wayland ios ipod git subversion "

          

# Definisco la mia sceda video

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

# Definisco la mia scheda audio

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

# Definisco i device (mouse e tastiera) con l'uso esclusivo di udev

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

# Definisco quali lingue compilare 

LINGUAS="it en"

# I mirror da cui scaricare i pacchetti.

# Per modificare questa impostazione si usino i comandi:

#

# emerge mirrorselect

# mirrorselect -i -o >> /etc/portage/make.conf

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

# I mirror da cui sincronizzare il portage.

# Per modificare questa impostazione si usio il comando:

#

# mirrorselect -i -r -o >> /etc/portage/make.conf

# SYNC="rsync://rsync4.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Aggetto le licenze di tipo eula

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

# Abilito alcune caratteristiche aggiuntive di portage

FEATURES="candy buildpkg buildsyspkg ccache"

# Imposto la cache per ccache

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

# Definisco il mio overlay personale (dove risiedono i miei ebuild)

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

# Server per gli aggiornamenti di portage

SYNC="rsync://rsync2.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Abilito output colorato

# NOCOLOR="false"

# Gestione dei log

# Imposto i tipi di messaggi

# PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info,warn,error,log,qa"

# Imposto il modulo per processare i log

# PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

# Imposto il comando da passare per la gestione dei log

# PORTAGE_ELOG_COMMAND=""

# Imposto i parametri per l'invio dei log via mail

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI=""

# Imposto il campo from della mail contenente i log

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM=""

# Imposto il soggetto della mail contenente i log

# PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT=""

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

* emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.9.4-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.9.4-gentoo-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5800_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4056136 total,   2090356 free

KiB Swap:    3999740 total,   3999740 free

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 05 Jun 2013 12:45:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5, 3.3.2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.17

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=core2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-n8J67GJslE,guid=ebb0a60958cff3345e50879351b038d0"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="gnome"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose --usepkg"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildpkg buildsyspkg candy ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDMSESSION="gnome"

GDM_LANG="it_IT.utf8"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/"

GJS_DEBUG_OUTPUT="stderr"

GJS_DEBUG_TOPICS="JS ERROR;JS LOG"

GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID="this-is-deprecated"

GNOME_KEYRING_CONTROL="/home/morpheus/.cache/keyring-YS77ki"

GPG_AGENT_INFO="/home/morpheus/.cache/keyring-YS77ki/gpg:0:1"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HOME="/home/morpheus"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="it en"

LOGNAME="morpheus"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.7.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="info,warn,error,log,qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.*"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/morpheus"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

QT_IM_MODULE="ibus"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.7.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBYOPT="-rauto_gem"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/nabucco-donosor:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5880,unix/nabucco-donosor:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5880"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="5903"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/home/morpheus/.cache/keyring-YS77ki/ssh"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.at.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 apng berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dconf dri dvd eds exif fbcondecor fortran gdbm git gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnome-shell gpm gstreamer gtk gudev hwdb iconv introspection ios ipod ipv6 jpeg kdrive keymap ldap libnotify minimal mmx modules mp3 mpg123 mudflap nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pcre png policykit pulseaudio python readline session spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl subversion symlink tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode upcall usb xcb xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="morpheus"

USERLAND="GNU"

USERNAME="morpheus"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_X86 CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

WINDOWID="35651589"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XAUTHORITY="/var/run/gdm/auth-for-morpheus-22dodo/database"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XDG_MENU_PREFIX="gnome-"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="4711a1efa517aa09caa8002051ada9bf-1370503376.383591-1326134850"

XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

* package.use

```

>=media-libs/libpng-1.6.2 static-libs

>=media-libs/libmng-1.0.10-r1 static-libs

>=media-libs/lcms-1.19-r1:0 static-libs

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8 static-libs

>=media-libs/freetype-2.4.12 static-libs

>=app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r3 static-libs

>=virtual/jpeg-0 static-libs

>=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0 static-libs

>=sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r1 static-libs

=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-3.6.4 vala

=gnome-base/gvfs-1.14.2 udisks cdda

>=net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.2 gtk3

=dev-libs/folks-0.8.0 vala

>=net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.20.2 vala

media-sound/rhythmbox webkit

gnome-base/gvfs fuse afp gdu

gnome-base/nautilus previewer

app-pda/libimobiledevice -python

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant -qt4

net-misc/networkmanager dhcpcd nss ppp wext

>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.9 -dso perl

gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps shotwell

sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility fat

```

Ulteriori informazioni

Dopo il cambio delle use e varie altre situazioni ho eseguito i comandi

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

emerge --depclean

revdep-rebuild

```

per verificare l'integrità del sistema

Grazie per le risposte

Marco

----------

## doom555

Ciao,

quindi mi pare di capire che hai problemi solo con dispositivi Apple. Non ho nessun Ipod/Pad/Iphone quindi posso aiutarti in modo limitato.

Ad esempio hai provato http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ , in Portage lo trovi con il nome di app-pda/ifuse .

Oppure http://www.gtkpod.org/wiki/Home , in Portage app-pda/gtkpod e media-libs/libgpod .

----------

## Marco Cipro

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> quindi mi pare di capire che hai problemi solo con dispositivi Apple. Non ho nessun Ipod/Pad/Iphone quindi posso aiutarti in modo limitato.
> 
> Ad esempio hai provato http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ , in Portage lo trovi con il nome di app-pda/ifuse .
> ...

 

Quindi, poichè quello che dici è già installato, il tuo post è del tutto inutile

----------

## doom555

 *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

>  *doom555 wrote:*   Ciao,
> 
> quindi mi pare di capire che hai problemi solo con dispositivi Apple. Non ho nessun Ipod/Pad/Iphone quindi posso aiutarti in modo limitato.
> 
> Ad esempio hai provato http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ , in Portage lo trovi con il nome di app-pda/ifuse .
> ...

 

C'è sempre il rischio che un post risulti inutile, tu in ogni non avevi accennato all'uso dei due software! 

Hai gia provato il montaggio manuale ocn Ifuse come descritto qui?

----------

## Marco Cipro

 *doom555 wrote:*   

>  *Marco Cipro wrote:*    *doom555 wrote:*   Ciao,
> 
> quindi mi pare di capire che hai problemi solo con dispositivi Apple. Non ho nessun Ipod/Pad/Iphone quindi posso aiutarti in modo limitato.
> 
> Ad esempio hai provato http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ , in Portage lo trovi con il nome di app-pda/ifuse .
> ...

 

Secondo te visto ci sto impazzendo da giorni avrò visitato tutti i siti possibili immaginabili o sono stato a farmi pugnette in attesa di poter dire che sto impazzendo da giorni sperando arrivi l'inutile principe azzurro di turno ? 

Ma una risposta un pelo più intelligente, più tecnica e meno scontata c'è nessuno che sa darla ? Ok capisco che persone notoriamente incompetenti non sappiano cosa dire ma non mi pare sia una buona soluzione alzare il contatore dicendo stronzate.

Scusa è ma sei trito, ritrito, inutile e anche stupido. Ok ti comporti come da manuale del perfetto nerd e fin qua ok ... in fondo sono ca..i tuoi, ma non pretendere di dare consigli che non sai dare o in base a un qualcosa trovato con una googlata (cosa che sanno fare anche i gatti di casa mia) spacciandola per una forma di verità o peggio ... come un qualcosa che il povero utunto di torno (io ... seeeee cor cazzo) non ha già provato.

Se non sai cosa rispondere molto semplicemente passa oltre e non schiacciare il tasto replica che ci fai solo una gran figura di merda.

E scusa non è che sono incazzato ... solo che dopo 22 anni che bazzico le lande dei sistemi operativi open (credo di aver iniziato con una Slackare 2.9 o 3.0 ... non ricordo) e con tutto il can can che si fa attorno a questo sistema operativo vorrei che le comunity fossero come minimo all'altezza della situazione ... ma noi italiani ci facciamo sempre rinoscere.

----------

## doom555

 *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo te visto ci sto impazzendo da giorni avrò visitato tutti i siti possibili immaginabili o sono stato a farmi pugnette in attesa di poter dire che sto impazzendo da giorni sperando arrivi l'inutile principe azzurro di turno ? 
> 
> 

 

Secondo me si, non sei stato neanche capace di descrivere il comportamento di Ifuse ne di riportarne l'output! 

 *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma una risposta un pelo più intelligente, più tecnica e meno scontata c'è nessuno che sa darla ? Ok capisco che persone notoriamente incompetenti non sappiano cosa dire ma non mi pare sia una buona soluzione alzare il contatore dicendo stronzate.
> 
> 

 

Nella tua domanda mancano informazioni importanti e ti rifiuti di forlirle a chi cerca di darti una mano. Ti diverti ad offendere chi cerca di aiutari, difficilmente qualcuno altro ti aiuterà.

 *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusa è ma sei trito, ritrito, inutile e anche stupido. Ok ti comporti come da manuale del perfetto nerd e fin qua ok ... in fondo sono ca..i tuoi, ma non pretendere di dare consigli che non sai dare o in base a un qualcosa trovato con una googlata (cosa che sanno fare anche i gatti di casa mia) spacciandola per una forma di verità o peggio ... come un qualcosa che il povero utunto di torno (io ... seeeee cor cazzo) non ha già provato.
> 
> Se non sai cosa rispondere molto semplicemente passa oltre e non schiacciare il tasto replica che ci fai solo una gran figura di merda.
> ...

 

Grazie dei complimenti, sicuro che non è la tua autodescrizione?

 *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E scusa non è che sono incazzato ... solo che dopo 22 anni che bazzico le lande dei sistemi operativi open (credo di aver iniziato con una Slackare 2.9 o 3.0 ... non ricordo) e con tutto il can can che si fa attorno a questo sistema operativo vorrei che le comunity fossero come minimo all'altezza della situazione ... ma noi italiani ci facciamo sempre rinoscere.

 

Tu in 22 anni e in 6/7 di utilizzo Gentoo non hai mai pensato di perdere qualche minuto del tuo tempo libero per iscriverti al forum e cercare di contibuire un minimo. Adesso da ultimissimo arrivato ti vanti di essere un veterano, fai domande na niubbo ed hai il coraggio di pretendere risposte risolutive!  :Shocked: 

Se hai qualcosa contro noi italiani, vattene all'estero e non permetterti di tornare!

In ogni casoio considero il tuo post un attacco personale e completamente fuori tema: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7326026.html#7326026

----------

## Onip

complimenti a Marco Cipro per la dimostrazione di civiltà.

----------

## eleaffar

 *Onip wrote:*   

> complimenti a Marco Cipro per la dimostrazione di civiltà.

 

Mi sono sentito infastidito e disturbato  da cotanta civiltà!

----------

## ago

@Marco Cipro:

Indipendentemente dall'utilità dei post altrui, non è corretto offendere personalmente dando dello stupido o del trito.

Onde evitare ban, ti invito a chiedere scusa per le offese rivolte a doom555

----------

## djinnZ

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo che già conosco e utilizzo da un 6/7 anni

  *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> # Definisco la flag di compilazione

 Non dico che si debba per forza fare miracoli ma un minimo ci si sforza con il compilatore o si lascia native. Per uno che si definisce esperto mi sembra che diverse cose siano impostate in modo un tantino banale.

Ma quello che mi lascia basito è l'insulsa puntigliosità di questi commenti in italiano nel file di configurazione.

A titolo accademico inviterei il solito cloc3 (è da parecchio che non sfotto qualcuno dei "vecchi") a confermare la mia ipotesi; mi ricorda troppo quegli allievi sgobboni che non fanno altro che attaccarsi in modo maniacale ai dettagli per sembrare preparati (quando in realtà non hanno prestato attenzione a niente), autentico incubo per qualsiasi docente o relatore, almeno nella mia modesta esperienza.

Tanto per continuare vedo *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

 e questo *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> ACCEPT_LICENSE="* @EULA"

 poi vedo cose del genere *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> >=media-libs/libpng-1.6.2 static-libs

 ed infine *Marco Cipro wrote:*   

> Dopo il cambio delle use e varie altre situazioni ho eseguito i comandi
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ...

 credo che sia evidente quale tipo di personalità avete davanti.

Leggendo la chiusura di questo post che ad oggi è l'unico altro thread in cui il nostro eroe si è speso mi par di capire che costui ritiene che il forum sia l'equivalente del bugzilla di una certa distribuzione che non nomino e che chi mi conosce sa bene quanto disprezzi.

Un simile fraintendimento, unito al carattere di cui sopra, non può che indurre simili comportamenti.[/quote]

Ed è per questo che normalmente mi astengo dall'intervenire in simili discussioni.

@doom555: A causa di comportamenti simili (è stata la proverbiale "goccia" ma ero comunque già stanco) non frequento più questo forum o irc con assiduità (e non mi dilungo più nelle spiegazioni) ma tanto vale che ci fai il callo.  :Wink: 

Non te la prendere a male e lascia perdere.

@ago & @Onip: almeno tu dovresti essere un minimo più sveglio, nel riconoscere il tipo... poi ti lamenti che sfotto...  :Laughing: 

----------

## sabayonino

vorrei segnalare :

data la somiglianza del problema esposto sul forum di Sabayon :

https://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=30144

 *Quote:*   

> eri ho installato Sabayon e per chi se lo domanda e vuole domandarmelo la risposta è no, non sono un novellino (uso linux da slackware 3.0 e sono utente Gentoo dal 2006 

 

e poi :

https://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=30146

https://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=30147

posso dedurre che sia la stessa persona con lo stesso elevatissimo QI   :Rolling Eyes: 

[edit] aspita.... già bannato !

----------

## doom555

Non me la so presa a male, sono solo rimasto scioccato.  :Shocked: 

Poi dice di usare Slackware da 22 anni, ma la prima versione è stata rilasciata nel 1993...

(Ciao Sabayonino. Eri su Sabayon Mania, io li avevo un altro nick)

----------

## sabayonino

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Ciao Sabayonino. Eri su Sabayon Mania, io li avevo un altro nick)

 

 :Surprised:   mò sò curioso ! 

 :Very Happy: 

comunque l'utente sul forum  SL è stato bannato per post maleducati ed offensivi nei confronti degli svliluppatori. (i duel link riportati sono stati cancellati)

quindi credo che con il panorma Gnu-Linux non vada molto daccordo indipendentemente che qualcosa funzioni oppure no.

credo si possa anche chiudere la discussione   :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *doom555 wrote:*   

> Non me la so presa a male, sono solo rimasto scioccato. 
> 
> Poi dice di usare Slackware da 22 anni, ma la prima versione è stata rilasciata nel 1993...

 C'è stato anche di peggio, compreso il tipo che faceva finta di non capire. Dovevi vedere sui vecchi forum ed ML quando simili tipi incrociavano i maniaci dell'RTFM ...

Il problema è che gente del genere tende ad inacidirti ed a renderti sempre più irritabile e scazzato nelle risposte.

Verrebbe da pensare che certa gente, visto l'approccio intellettuale da sgobbone, agisca secondo i piani di piani di M$ ...   :Twisted Evil: 

Più seriamente mi pare il solito pseudo-tecnico proveniente da ambienti "ampiamente supportati" quali RH in ambito linux, od oracle/M$ e simili che deve risolvere un problema banale e sclera perché non ha nessun numero di assistenza da chiamare.

Detto da uno che realmente nel '93 aveva iniziato ad usare linux e lo usa normalmente nel lavoro dal '95.

Ovvio che un utente realmente scafato avrebbe riportato direttamente i log e non avrebbe infilato tante informazioni ridondanti, lo strano è l'aver commentato il make.conf (l'errore più comune è piallare tutti i commenti).

Se il primo di aprile non fosse passato da un  pezzo avrei iniziato a prendere a parolacce un certo ex-moderatore (od a prendere in giro kernel78 che ci cascò).

----------

